# FS: SPS and some softies



## ultreef (Apr 27, 2010)

Updated November 3, 2011

RadioActive $10 frag









RPE $25 3 polyps 








Green mushroom, not sure of the exact name. But they grow super big. 3 frags available. $10









Neon Green Cap $10 large frag, 3-4" across, 3 available
Mother colony up for sale as well. It has 3 layers, largest layer is roughly 8" across $40

























Firetruck monti from oc, $10 a frag









ORA German Blue Polyps $10, 2 available









Rainbow monti $15,


----------



## ultreef (Apr 27, 2010)

Green milli $10 3 available, also have a small colony for $20

















Brown cap with blue polyps $5, 1 available









Flower pedal monti $10 









Pink birdnest? Blue/purple polyps $5 frag, mother colony about 5" across $30

















Green birdnest $5 frag, mother colony 7-8" across $40









GSP $5 frag, or have a baseball size on a piece of rock for $15









*The following are corals that I'm willing to frag. So they will all be fresh cut.*

Blue Milli with pink tips $15









Super hot pink milli, by far the brightest pink i'm seen for SPS. $20









ORA green stylophora $20









Will trade for ORA SPS, or not so common sps and acans. 
I'm located in downtown Vancouver by BC Place & the casino.


----------



## Sean.G (Oct 10, 2011)

hey, Im interested in a couple of different things you have posted, would love to come by and have a look...


----------



## ultreef (Apr 27, 2010)

Sean.G said:


> hey, Im interested in a couple of different things you have posted, would love to come by and have a look...


I'll be available tomorrow after 6. PM me with your list of what you like.


----------



## TheDoctor (Oct 10, 2011)

Sent you a PM thanks!


----------



## ultreef (Apr 27, 2010)

Still have lots of SPS. Will be available tomorrow, Tuesday, after 6pm.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

The giant green mushrooms are probably "elephant ear mushrooms".


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Do u ever come out towards surrey or Langley?


----------



## ultreef (Apr 27, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> The giant green mushrooms are probably "elephant ear mushrooms".


Thanks Anthony!!


----------



## ultreef (Apr 27, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> Do u ever come out towards surrey or Langley?


I do once in a while. PM me and we can try and work something out.


----------



## 182 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey, where abouts are you? I'd love to come check some stuff out.


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi,

I am very interested in some of your zoanthids and monteporas and maybe some others. could drop by on Sat. PM me for a time.

AquaAddict


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Pm send......


----------



## ultreef (Apr 27, 2010)

Lots of SPS and some new zoas. Will be available all day tomorrow.


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

*Rainbow Montepora and Zoanthis*

Hi,

just wanted you to know that the rainbow montepora turned a beautiful lilac colour under my led's. The zoanthids, which were red, turned brown but the centres are fluorescent turquoise green. So, you win some, you lose some. That's the way with led's.

Thanks for your help in getting to your place.

AquaAddict


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi, Ultreef,

Just thought you might like to know how your corals turned out under my leds. The Rainbow Montepora turned a beautiful bright lilac and the red Zoanthid turned brown,BUT, the centres are a bright fluorescent turquoise green. Both are happy.

Thanks for your help in directions for finding your place.

AquaAddict


----------



## ultreef (Apr 27, 2010)

AquaAddict said:


> Hi, Ultreef,
> 
> Just thought you might like to know how your corals turned out under my leds. The Rainbow Montepora turned a beautiful bright lilac and the red Zoanthid turned brown,BUT, the centres are a bright fluorescent turquoise green. Both are happy.
> 
> ...


I'm glad all the frags are doing well. I recently picked up some royal blue LEDs to play around with and so far I'm very happy with what I see.


----------

